# OSHA compliant temp heat



## Cumcaill (Jan 24, 2019)

I've got a real issue that I need some help/advice with....
Let me give you the background. We are a GC in NC. We build commercial buildings, multi-family, hotels. All of these contain many, sometimes a few hundred separate rooms. 

How is everyone complying/applying OSHA guidelines to heat these spaces?
For those that are in the same market, what does your company is to install drywall, millwork and flooring.
We are always in a rush to get the permanent heat running but it is one of the late tasks installed. Flooring contractor are refusing more and more to put flooring in anything less than perfect conditioning. Architects cringe when wood trim is installed without permanent heat, etc.
All of these I completely understand...what to do!


----------



## Fishindude (Aug 15, 2017)

You can rent very nice temporary heating systems and there are subcontractors out there specializing in this type of work that will set up and maintain the systems. 

Note that a key part of a good temp heating system is introduction of fresh air. The days of running a salamander in the building are over, it is unsafe.


----------

